

4 Things The World’s Best Web/UI Designers Do Differently Than You - clintonskakun
http://blog.collabmango.com/4-things-the-industrys-best-web-designers-do-differently/

======
Raphmedia
No offence, but that list is pretty much "web design 101". No advanced
concepts whatsoever.

